# Dating Scene?



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

OK, first off, if you are one of those females that is easily offended by guys talking about dating and other guy stuff please stop reading now. I don't want you to be offended, I don't want to argue about the issues discussed here and I don't plan on defending my opinions. So, once again, if you don't want to discuss this topic in a constructive manner, please leave those of us who do to our discussion.

That being said, I'd like to hear from the men on this forum with regard to dating Mexican girls. Specifically, what are your experiences, opinions on the issue and good places to meet good ones. of course I don't want to get stuck with one that is out to drain my bank account and of course I plan on being fluent in Spanish in a couple years.

So far, my understanding about Latina women is that they are very traditional, family minded and much more appreciative of what their men do for them. Being a traditional Conservative guy myself I am much more attracted to women who respect their husbands and who appreciate what we do for them than the opposite which is what I mostly find in the US.

*GUYS* your input would be appreciated.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

edub said:


> OK, first off, if you are one of those females that is easily offended by guys talking about dating and other guy stuff please stop reading now. I don't want you to be offended, I don't want to argue about the issues discussed here and I don't plan on defending my opinions. So, once again, if you don't want to discuss this topic in a constructive manner, please leave those of us who do to our discussion.
> 
> That being said, I'd like to hear from the men on this forum with regard to dating Mexican girls. Specifically, what are your experiences, opinions on the issue and good places to meet good ones. of course I don't want to get stuck with one that is out to drain my bank account and of course I plan on being fluent in Spanish in a couple years.
> 
> ...


I am a guy. I haven't dated anyone, but I have met a lot of Mexican women. My experience is that they are all over the map, just like US women. One friend is a hippy who has lived with her significant other for 15 years and they just got married so that he would be covered under her health insurance. Another is a young female engineer friend who is in her 30s and has a long term boy friend and is not ready to settle down or live with him yet. Another women I know is in her 20s, pregnant and planning a civil wedding soon. 

You indicate you are looking for women that will give you respect. Curiously, your post seems to indicate that you have little respect for the opinions of women reading this forum. Respect is a two way street here just like anywhere else in the world.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

edub said:


> OK, first off, if you are one of those females that is easily offended by guys talking about dating and other guy stuff please stop reading now. I don't want you to be offended, I don't want to argue about the issues discussed here and I don't plan on defending my opinions. So, once again, if you don't want to discuss this topic in a constructive manner, please leave those of us who do to our discussion.
> 
> That being said, I'd like to hear from the men on this forum with regard to dating Mexican girls. Specifically, what are your experiences, opinions on the issue and good places to meet good ones. of course I don't want to get stuck with one that is out to drain my bank account and of course I plan on being fluent in Spanish in a couple years.
> 
> ...


 What do you want *GUYS* opinions for??? surely if you're looking to date women, then its their opinions that matter??????

Jo xxx


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A traditional one will come with traditional brothers, father and uncles. They'll keep him in sight at all times.


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I am a guy. I haven't dated anyone, but I have met a lot of Mexican women. My experience is that they are all over the map, just like US women. One friend is a hippy who has lived with her significant other for 15 years and they just got married so that he would be covered under her health insurance. Another is a young female engineer friend who is in her 30s and has a long term boy friend and is not ready to settle down or live with him yet. Another women I know is in her 20s, pregnant and planning a civil wedding soon.
> 
> You indicate you are looking for women that will give you respect. Curiously, your post seems to indicate that you have little respect for the opinions of women reading this forum. Respect is a two way street here just like anywhere else in the world.


Tundra, I in no way indicated that I don't respect the opinions of the women on this forum. I'm just not really seeking it on this issue. If a female forum member was born and raised in Mexico I would certainly welcome her input. But I don't feel there is a lot to gain in asking a bunch of American or Canadian women their views on dating Latina women. I may be wrong but I'd assume they have little experience with this particular activity.

So, getting back on topic, how many of you guys have experience with Latina women that you would like to share?


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> A traditional one will come with traditional brothers, father and uncles. They'll keep him in sight at all times.


I've got no problem with that. That just tells me she is raised right.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Like Jack Nickelson said" You Can Not handle the Truth" and a guy from Detroit can not handle a Mexican woman. Not without years of practice and the letting of blood. 
It is nothing like TV and Movies. If you want a chiquita to cook your food, wash your clothes, and rub your tired feet you are only 50 years too late.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> Like Jack Nickelson said" You Can Not handle the Truth" and a guy from Detroit can not handle a Mexican woman. Not without years of practice and the letting of blood.
> It is nothing like TV and Movies. If you want a chiquita to cook your food, wash your clothes, and rub your tired feet you are only 50 years too late.


What he said!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

> If a female forum member was born and raised in Mexico I would certainly welcome her input.


Here. 



> Specifically, what are your experiences, opinions on the issue


You will probably get all kinds of opinions, depending on people's experiences, is not any different than dating American women. One of my best friends dated an American man who was cheap, neurotic and paranoid, not to mention a raging alcoholic, she literally had to leave him in the middle of the night and move to another city and severe all ties with him. Yet if you ask her what is her opinion about American men, she will simply say some of them are good and some of them are not worth it, just like anywhere else. 

Generally speaking I guess you can say Mexican women are a bit more traditional and closer to their families than than Americans. 



> good places to meet good ones


Friends introductions work well. Go to lots of house parties and dinner parties, you are more likely to meet someone there rather than bars, clubs etc. Volunteering, group classes for hobbies of your interest (dancing, photography etc), and of course lots of couples meet at work.



> I don't want to get stuck with one that is out to drain my bank account


This will be entirely up to you actually. If you are not able to identify an American gold digger, you won't probably won't identify a Mexican one either. By the way, most well educated Mexican women (which I presume is the kind of woman you are after) are well aware of the fact that the economy in the USA is pretty crappy and has been for a while, so the fact that you are American will not necessarily be interpreted as you having lots of money (unless you have lot of class too )


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> You will probably get all kinds of opinions, depending on people's experiences, is not any different than dating American women. One of my best friends dated an American man who was cheap, neurotic and paranoid, not to mention a raging alcoholic, she literally had to leave him in the middle of the night and move to another city and severe all ties with him. Yet if you ask her what is her opinion about American men, she will simply say some of them are good and some of them are not worth it, just like anywhere else.
> ...


Thanks for the input. You might be suprised to know how many American men seek women from other cultures. I don't want to turn this into a gender war but I do believe supply and demand is true in dating. Let's just say that for whatever reason Women in the US are in far greater demand than men and they are well aware of it and take full advantage of it. In many other cultures, good men are in high demand so their woman have a reason to make themselves marketable.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

edub said:


> In many other cultures, good men are in high demand so their woman have a reason to make themselves marketable.


"Marketable" - rather an unfortunate choice of words, don't you think? Perhaps I´m being picky, but I can't help it - language is my profession.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

edub said:


> Thanks for the input. You might be suprised to know how many American men seek women from other cultures. I don't want to turn this into a gender war but I do believe supply and demand is true in dating. Let's just say that for whatever reason Women in the US are in far greater demand than men and they are well aware of it and take full advantage of it. In many other cultures, good men are in high demand so their woman have a reason to make themselves marketable.


Its usually inadequate men who have to go to what they consider inferior cultures to try to find a woman who will look up to him! Personally I think that its not about supply and demand but about finding some mutual love, respect and interests. If a man is loving, kind and successful, then it doesnt matter how many "competitors" he has, he'll get the woman he wants - no woman makes herself "marketable" - thats plain stupid and insulting to women. What do you think we are - commodities for a few sad guys who simply arent appealing????!

You suggested earlier on that you didnt want women to answer this thread - well tough! Its an open forum. And if you dont care what women feel then you aint gonna get a good one!

Jo xxx


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

Marketable was a perfect choice of words. Read up on something called "social exchange theory.". We all market ourselves every day.

There must be some reason why American women have a horrible reputation the world over; why every foreign guy I meet tells me to find a woman from his culture and forget these American...insert expelative here.

It's not about being inadequate or considering other cultures inferior. Quite the opposite, I think in many ways other cultures are superior and have not lost their ability to conduct themselves with a a bit of basic human dignity. I believe that in other cultures women are not taught from birth that the world revolves around them and to spend ever minute looking for the BBD even after you are married.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Is this 1950?*

I have read and re-read edub's qualification for desirable women and have no beef with him personally - please understand I have no right to tell any specific person how they want to interact with anyone else. Also it appears I am from another generation or alien planet - so anything I opine could be interpreted as hostile towards edub - it is not meant to be that. He is a young man from a very different generation-not better, not worse, just different.

I find the tone and to some extent even the entire topic to be something out of pre-1960's, where men decided that women should be somehow nice home bodies, submissive to their man's desires, always living off of his life, expecting him to do something, not much, to help her out, make her life better. Is this just me and listening to a new generation of sexual behaviors and norms? Somewhere between 1960 and 2012, did someone do a 180 on equality and relationships, on honesty and emotions?

And since when can we get off "rating" women based on vague stereotypes? Are we in fact trying to simplify the human equation to something we can get an "app" for?

I am too old, too much a 60's feminist not to have this whole idea of the thread (with apologies to edub) sound sort of offensive and male chauvinistic. Ask only GUYS what they want? I am not a GUY, I am a man. All men are not GUYS. And why exclude the opinion of women - to get a good idea of what a relationship should be, sorry dude, the women have more to say than you think they do.

Just a last thought: if I was a woman and was approached by a GUY - I'd run like hell - to me GUYS are egocentric, latently immature, pack creatures, with a very self protected emotional armor. GUYS do not share their emotions, it would make them vulnerable, and that, to other GUYS, is not acceptable. 

You know what a woman wants, a real man - with all the bumps and warts, with all the attention he can give, someone to care as much about her as he does about him, to whom family means a lot, where respect is given - before it is expected to be received. Sorry for the rant, but GUYS are not a lot of those things. 

Want to find a real woman, remember John Lennon/Paul McCartney: 
"The love you take is equal to the love you make." Where do you find them? That is a mystery, they just sneak up on you sometimes - when you least expect it - hunted animals tend to hide, those who can sense nothing to fear will come out to meet you. GUYS hunt - men don't, men explore.

A generalization? Yep! But the OP question was a generalization also.


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

Jojo, you're not even American. How exactly do you have a dog in the hunt?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

edub said:


> Marketable was a perfect choice of words. Read up on something called "social exchange theory.". We all market ourselves every day.
> 
> There must be some reason why American women have a horrible reputation the world over; why every foreign guy I meet tells me to find a woman from his culture and forget these American...insert expelative here.
> 
> It's not about being inadequate or considering other cultures inferior. Quite the opposite, I think in many ways other cultures are superior and have not lost their ability to conduct themselves with a a bit of basic human dignity. I believe that in other cultures women are not taught from birth that the world revolves around them and to spend ever minute looking for the BBD even after you are married.


 Its pointless discussing this. There are very few of either sex who would agree with you. However, my last word on the subject is that YOU perhaps are the one who needs to look at how you are "marketing" yourself, so far it aint working. 

Jo xxx


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

"Shields up"..........."Energize!"


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> its usually inadequate men who have to go to what they consider inferior cultures to try to find a woman who will look up to him! Personally i think that its not about supply and demand but about finding some mutual love, respect and interests. If a man is loving, kind and successful, then it doesnt matter how many "competitors" he has, he'll get the woman he wants - no woman makes herself "marketable" - thats plain stupid and insulting to women. What do you think we are - commodities for a few sad guys who simply arent appealing????!
> 
> You suggested earlier on that you didnt want women to answer this thread - well tough! Its an open forum. And if you dont care what women feel then you aint gonna get a good one!
> 
> Jo xxx


you go girl!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

edub said:


> Jojo, you're not even American. How exactly do you have a dog in the hunt?


Do you mean only American women can reply to your narrow minded thread?

I agree with RV - bring in the photon torpedoes, edub got himself into one hell of a war.


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

FHBOY Feminism was perhaps the worst thing that happened to our culture and it responsible for more female depression and suffering than anything known. Do some reading on the subject. Your old antiquated views on Feminism and the massive inequality and chaos that resulted are old ways of thinking that have been debunked and discredited. Just ask the millions of old childless women if their careers come visit them when they are lonely.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

edub: Thank you for your reply. I am bowing out now. I tried very hard not to use insult of your opinion, and to be courteous, you have not shown the same. In the end, there are many GUYS who have no one at the end, they are called old bachelors - they used to be GUYS - but they burned out. Your argument on visitation is specious. You are indeed from another world, and it is a world I choose not to live in. Best of luck to you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm closing this thread, its derogatory to women and indeed to the original poster himself

Jo


----------

